# Recolor Sprites from 8-bits to 16-bits



## NancyDS (Jan 16, 2019)

This thread tries to recolor the sprites from 8-bits to 16-bits.
I ask that you help me to recolor everything that is in 8-bits in these sprites of Rokko Chan's SMB Crossover to 16-bits and put the transparent :-)


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 16, 2019)

Ah, the good ol' “I have an idea, do it for me help me do something”-attitude.
Also, the image you've provided (even with the resolution-crippling part of the link removed) is a crusty JPEG instead of a proper sprite sheet. How do you expect anyone to work with this?


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 16, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Ah, the good ol' “I have an idea, do it for me help me do something”-attitude.
> Also, the image you've provided (even with the resolution-crippling part of the link removed) is a crusty JPEG instead of a proper sprite sheet. How do you expect anyone to work with this?


It is not a JPEG, it is a PNG.

click on the image to enter the link of the image, right click and select save and go.

You can use programs like GIMP, Adobe Photoshop or Paint.NET to recolor everything that is 8-bits in this sprites sheet to 16-bits.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 16, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> It is not a JPEG, it is a PNG.
> 
> click on the image to enter the link of the image, right click and select save and go.
> 
> You can use programs like GIMP, Adobe Photoshop or Paint.NET to recolor everything that is 8-bits in this sprites sheet to 16-bits.


You're right, it's a PNG... but it's still compressed as shit and looks like a JPEG.
Look at this, this is the image at full resolution. This isn't an uncompressed sprite sheet people can work on.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 16, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> You're right, it's a PNG... but it's still compressed as shit and looks like a JPEG.
> Look at this, this is the image at full resolution. This isn't an uncompressed sprite sheet people can work on.
> 
> View attachment 155284


Can you put a transparent background to the sprite sheet?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 16, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Can you put a transparent background to the sprite sheet?


That's a 2 second job. I don't get why you don't do it yourself, but I suggest you dig out an uncompressed version of this sheet if you don't want sprite edges to look like this:


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 16, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> That's a 2 second job. I don't get why you don't do it yourself, but I suggest you dig out an uncompressed version of this sheet if you don't want sprite edges to look like this:
> 
> View attachment 155285


There is and by the way I put a version of the image in high quality


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 16, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> There is and by the way I put a version of the image in high quality


Yea, that's better. But for crying out loud, learn to do things yourself...
Here you go.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 16, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Yea, that's better. But for crying out loud, learn to do things yourself...
> Here you go.


OK, but I need you to recolor everything from 8-bits to 16-bits


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 16, 2019)

*snip*
Do you know any professional here in the forum who can recolorize an 8-bit to 16-bit sprite?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Do you know any professional here in the forum who can recolorize an 8-bit to 16-bit sprite?


To be clear, there is no clear distinction between "8-bit" graphics and "16-bit" graphics; the aesthetic largely varies from console to console, with each system supporting a different range of colors, as well as variation on how many colors can be shown on-screen at once.  For example, while both the Sega Mega Drive and SNES were 16-bit consoles, the SNES used a 15-bit RGB palette, whereas the Mega Drive instead used a 9-bit RGB palette.  This meant that the SNES could display more colors on-screen at once than the Mega Drive without turning to techniques like dithering or other, more complex technical tricks, despite both systems technically being 16-bit.

Therefore, your request to recolor this sprite sheet from "8 bits" to "16 bits" is incredibly vague.  That could range anywhere from adding more colors and shading onto the pre-existing sprites, or completely re-drawing said sprites at a larger resolution.  Doing either is quite a large request to make of anyone on the forum for basically nothing.  Instead, learn to use an image editing program like GIMP or GraphicsGale, and start working your way up from there if you want to make sprite edits.  There are tutorials all over the web that can teach you the basics of pixel art, what to do, what not to do, and so on.  Keep at it, and soon you'll be able to make good-looking customs without having to ask random people on forums.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 16, 2019)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> To be clear, there is no clear distinction between "8-bit" graphics and "16-bit" graphics; the aesthetic largely varies from console to console, with each system supporting a different range of colors, as well as variation on how many colors can be shown on-screen at once.  For example, while both the Sega Mega Drive and SNES were 16-bit consoles, the SNES used a 15-bit RGB palette, whereas the Mega Drive instead used a 9-bit RGB palette.  This meant that the SNES could display more colors on-screen at once than the Mega Drive without turning to techniques like dithering or other, more complex technical tricks, despite both systems technically being 16-bit.
> 
> Therefore, your request to recolor this sprite sheet from "8 bits" to "16 bits" is incredibly vague.  That could range anywhere from adding more colors and shading onto the pre-existing sprites, or completely re-drawing said sprites at a larger resolution.  Doing either is quite a large request to make of anyone on the forum for basically nothing.  Instead, learn to use an image editing program like GIMP or GraphicsGale, and start working your way up from there if you want to make sprite edits.  There are tutorials all over the web that can teach you the basics of pixel art, what to do, what not to do, and so on.  Keep at it, and soon you'll be able to make good-looking customs without having to ask random people on forums.


Well I have an 8-bit to 16-bit recolouring request, this is the 8-bit version of the unfinished sprites sheet:




recolor this, please.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 16, 2019)

@NancyDS Since your request is so vague, I've just shat the image into an editor and changed the colour palette. Bam. You happy?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Well I have an 8-bit to 16-bit recolouring request, this is the 8-bit version of the unfinished sprites sheet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 16, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> @NancyDS Since your request is so vague, I've just shat the image into an editor and changed the colour palette. Bam. You happy?


You fucked up, I'm sad about this, you're not a professional in this.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 16, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> You fucked up.


Not quite. I did everything you asked.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 16, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Not quite. I did everything you asked.


You did something very bad


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 16, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> You did something very bad


I did what you asked for.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 16, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> I did what you asked for.


You gave me an image broken by its colors.

I think this thread should be official, any moderator or administrator to make this official thread?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 16, 2019)

radicalwookie said:


> my dude why the fuck are you wasting your time on this imbecile?


Why is she wasting her time on us?


NancyDS said:


> You gave me an image broken by its colors.


You asked me to recolour the picture. I did it by changing its palette.


NancyDS said:


> I think this thread should be official, any moderator or administrator to make this official thread?


lolno

When will you learn to do stuff by yourself? You're not gonna get better at doing stuff unless you do it. Get a bloody image editor and try actually doing this yourself instead of asking other people to do it for you.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 16, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Do you know any professional here in the forum who can recolorize an 8-bit to 16-bit sprite?


You have to pay a fee


----------



## Undi (Jan 16, 2019)

Members of this website are too kind sometimes.
Don't loose your time with him smileyhead, he don't care about the help you want to give.
Obviously a troll, or just a kid on the internet heh.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 16, 2019)

I LITERALLY thought this was the EOF when I started reading this.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 16, 2019)

HamBone41801 said:


> I meant the "16 bit color" part. The most sense I can make of it is that they might want the old CGA palette? although there really isn't much of a point.


I dunno, but NancyDS has been a naughty boy and deserves to be put on time out.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jan 16, 2019)

...This thread just made my day, what a read! Good ole gbatemp!


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 16, 2019)

8bit De-make ;D [and added the left hand]


----------



## I pwned U! (Jan 17, 2019)

You want more colors? I have you covered!

Behold this masterpiece!


----------



## SimonMKWii (Jan 17, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> @NancyDS Since your request is so vague, I've just shat the image into an editor and changed the colour palette. Bam. You happy?





smileyhead said:


> Not quite. I did everything you asked.





smileyhead said:


> I did what you asked for.


oh my god I love you


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 17, 2019)

SimonMKWii said:


> oh my god I love you


<3


----------



## xx_ (Jan 26, 2019)

@OP you're better off looking in places such as Fiverr. I don't think anyone will do this for you for free.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 27, 2019)

Hey, how about we recolor this sprite sheet with this color palette of the second sprite sheet?


 
Left: The sheet of 8-bit sprites to recolor to 16-bit



 
Left: The color palette for the sprite sheet.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jan 27, 2019)

Lol what a thread
Pretty sure whatever OP wants is like 2 second job in any decent image editor, unless they have specifics in mind in which case they should pay for it or at least say

Thanks for getting this into recent again, good old gbatemp indeed


----------



## CMDreamer (Jan 27, 2019)

@NancyDS:
It's not that easy to "convert" an 8 bit color palette into a 16 bit one, actually you can't create out of nowhere the extra information required to achieve that. You can simulate the conversion by adding dummy information and/or more colors into it.

On the other hand, you can convert a 16 bit color palette into an 8 bit one, because you are substracting (removing) information.

That type of "job is very basic (no offense meant), you should learn to do it yourself. Trying and missing is part of the process of learning.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> we


>"we"
>asked other people to do this for you
>"we"
I clicked on this thread when I saw it on my sidebar with the thought that I would see something pretty cool. I am equally as disappointed as I am amused by this thread.


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 7, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> >"we"
> >asked other people to do this for you
> >"we"
> I clicked on this thread when I saw it on my sidebar with the thought that I would see something pretty cool. I am equally as disappointed as I am amused by this thread.


Hello, I created a new thread here, in GBAtemp Art Studio called Create your 8 bit sprites!.

Go to comment, post and insult in the new thread you create here, in GBAtemp Art Studio, hahaha.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2019)

r e s i z e y o u r s p r i t e s
instead of asking others to do it for you


----------



## jagzphoenix (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh my! This thread is really fun to read


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 27, 2019)

jagzphoenix said:


> Oh my! This thread is really fun to read


Oh my! That bump was completely unnecessary


----------



## jagzphoenix (Apr 27, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Oh my! That bump was completely unnecessary


Oh dude. I didn't realize. Sorry!


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 27, 2019)

jagzphoenix said:


> Oh dude. I didn't realize. Sorry!


Eh, I can see you're new, so it's fine, but please refrain from bumping threads that haven't received new replies lately unless it's necessary.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 27, 2019)

We can't do it for you. If you want to do it then you have to learn how to use and do it yourself. We encourage you to learn on your own. Therefore, to be honest, it is really useless and non sense at all.


----------



## Super.Nova (Apr 27, 2019)

Last time I checked, beggars couldn't be choosers


----------

